
The ill-fated tale of Phoneys, the sticker pack that went #1 on the App Store - shiftb
https://medium.com/@ahow/the-ill-fated-tale-of-phoneys-the-stupid-little-sticker-pack-that-went-1-on-the-app-store-4934d4372352#.wmlm6tyk0
======
paulrosenzweig
I think if I were a user I'd prefer it be pulled. Breaking the app I paid for
by releasing an update that fundamentally changes it feels like a much bigger
betrayal than not allowing new downloads.

